# South UK Cockapoo Meeting



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone in south UK (London, Herts, Beds, Bucks, Cambs, Essex) want to join me and Dylansmum for a get together (with the cockapoos of course, not just the owners )?

Probably Sunday 3 April in North Herts area. Post if interested.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Depending on where we meet, it might also be of interest to those in southern Midlands if you don't mind a drive. I suspect that we may end up around northern Herts. It would be great to have as many as possible. I have this vision of a chaotic seething mass of cockapoos!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

and I think we should have a picnic with rugs, sandwiches and fairy cakes in the middle of it all... and home made liver cake for the dogs


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Depending on where we meet, it might also be of interest to those in southern Midlands if you don't mind a drive. I suspect that we may end up around northern Herts. It would be great to have as many as possible. I have this vision of a chaotic seething mass of cockapoos!!


Yep around North Herts is quite central for counties mentioned and anyone welcome if they feel they are in striking distance of North Herts.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm getting excited already


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww that sounds like a ball! So sad i'm so far away


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol remember my conditions, you cant meet up unless lots of photos are taken, and maybe a video or two lol 


hope you have a good time x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha I agree with kendal


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SOunds soooo cute!!! video is a must! I wish Canada wasn't quite so far away


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

But we've had no takers yet . It's just Helen and I so far. Anyone out there interested in getting together with me (+ Flo) and Helen (+ Dylan) in North Hertfordshire on Sunday 3 April?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

id also love to come but car journey bit too long from plymouth
shame that
enjoy your day tho
marzy

would love to meet other cockapoos in our area tho


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I would have loved to come along, but I'm due to go on holiday on 2nd - keep me in mind for your next one though. Whereabouts in N Herts will you be meeting? I'm about 1hr 20 away from Letchworth (I had to actually google Hertfordshire to see where it was  ), so it is do-able. 

Depending on the date, I might be accompanied by my children, but they could probably do with meeting some friendly grown up dogs!

Louise


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I would have loved to come along, but I'm due to go on holiday on 2nd - keep me in mind for your next one though. Whereabouts in N Herts will you be meeting? I'm about 1hr 20 away from Letchworth (I had to actually google Hertfordshire to see where it was  ), so it is do-able.
> 
> Depending on the date, I might be accompanied by my children, but they could probably do with meeting some friendly grown up dogs!
> 
> Louise


OK. We could agree an alternative date and I'll have your location in mind when looking for a venue. Grown-ups, dogs and children all welcome.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now I think its your title thats wrong ... it sounds like the rest of us are excluded... but proabaly is a bit far where abouts specifically i.e which town .... Lia Im sure you could make it if you ask me you're just being awkward lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Lia Im sure you could make it if you ask me you're just being awkward lol x


ahaha oh yeah. Rufus and I will start swimming now :smow:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

parapluie said:


> ahaha oh yeah. Rufus and I will start swimming now :smow:


Are you better at swimming than running then lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey thats Mothering Sunday !!!!!!

Thats the one day a year I actually get spoilt by members of the family ..... including Oakley thsi year 

Good idea though .. if you do meet up .. lots of pics please ....

I am in Berkshire but would consider travelling a little further for a cockapoo gathering


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Are you better at swimming than running then lol x


 well, actually yes haha however, I have also gotten worse at that in my old age  see you in a year or so, panting my way across the park


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Hey thats Mothering Sunday !!!!!!
> 
> Thats the one day a year I actually get spoilt by members of the family ..... including Oakley thsi year
> 
> ...



Oooppss OK so maybe a different date! I'm not getting on very well with this - just me and Dylansmum so far - don't think I'll give up my day job and become an events organiser


----------



## Sazzle (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been terrible at posting here since getting Dudley as I work full time so don't seem to get the time, but I'm in North Herts and would love to meet up with some fellow cockapoo owners. 

We had our first puppy class last Monday, and all the dogs were older/bigger than him...he looked so tiny (he's 11 weeks) and they were really bouncy and scared him....bless. I'm sure he'll be much more confident soon though....there was already a big difference by the end of the 40 minute class.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sazzle said:


> I've been terrible at posting here since getting Dudley as I work full time so don't seem to get the time, but I'm in North Herts and would love to meet up with some fellow cockapoo owners.
> 
> We had our first puppy class last Monday, and all the dogs were older/bigger than him...he looked so tiny (he's 11 weeks) and they were really bouncy and scared him....bless. I'm sure he'll be much more confident soon though....there was already a big difference by the end of the 40 minute class.


Hey that's great. Flo is really good with 'little ones'. Will wait for Dylansmum to get back from Egypt then we can agree a date and location.

Don't worry about Dudley with other dogs, he'll soon get the hang of it. Flo hid behind the chair the first session and was fine after a few weeks.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi from Egypt - still getting an occasional fix! Need the internet for business use of course 
Missing my pup but having a great holiday. It's hot here 
Happy to find another date - we want as many people as we can get. I can do 27th march or 17th April or May 8th, 15th, 22nd.
xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

are there any fun dog shows going on in a central aria to some people. ?


----------



## jayneryan (Jan 19, 2011)

Would have loved to but away on hols that day, we are in the south of London, so would have been very convenient. Lots of cockapoos down in Kent, very popular along with labradoodles (whose coats vary dramaticaly). CoCo still hasnt had her first season (13 months old this Saturday), have e mailed the breeder to ascertain her mums first season. CoCo is chocolate with a white strip down her chest and a white beard and is as mad as a hatter, adores all other dogs and even our cat, but only OUR cat!


----------



## jayneryan (Jan 19, 2011)

Must post some photos of CoCo on here, I'm a technophobe, will ask the husband!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

jayneryan said:


> Must post some photos of CoCo on here, I'm a technophobe, will ask the husband!


Ha ha join the club .. taken some today but when they get posted is anyones guess lol x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

jayneryan said:


> Would have loved to but away on hols that day, we are in the south of London, so would have been very convenient. Lots of cockapoos down in Kent, very popular along with labradoodles (whose coats vary dramaticaly). CoCo still hasnt had her first season (13 months old this Saturday), have e mailed the breeder to ascertain her mums first season. CoCo is chocolate with a white strip down her chest and a white beard and is as mad as a hatter, adores all other dogs and even our cat, but only OUR cat!


We haven't fixed on a date yet so can agree something that suits you.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

OK, I've seen quite a few new people in South UK. Anyone fancy meeting up with me and Dylansmum on a Sunday in 2 or 3 weeks time in Herts/Beds/Bucks/Essex area?


----------

